# Skyservice gone belly-up



## Dori (Mar 31, 2010)

We just heard this morning that Skyservice has folded.  Our daughter and 14-month grandbaby are in Puerta Vallarta now, scheduled to fly home tomorrow.  I called their travel agent, Itravel2000, and they assured me that they will get them home tomorrow.  I won't rest easy until I know what flight they will be on.

Dori


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 31, 2010)

*Don't Worry*

My most favorite airline, Westjet, has offered free flights to anyone stranded. Everyone is working hard to get people home but boy, what a headache.
I'd be more concerned that she's in Mexico.


----------



## Dori (Mar 31, 2010)

They are flying them out tomorrow on Canjet.  I am so relieved. I spent the entire afternoon trying to track down info. DD called me collect at 2o Mexico time and the Sunquest rep knew nothing.  She finally got the info about the flight around 4:00 pm their time.

Dori


----------

